# Moving to Houston Texas (Atascocita area) from the UK



## chriscalifornia (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey everyone, first post here 

In 10 days I will be moving from my little 1 bed flat in Bracknell to my new home in Houston. I've seen a few posts about moving to Texas from the UK but most seem centred around familys moving, whereas in this case it's just lil old me! My story is a bit of an odd one so I'm not really sure what to think :confused2:

I was born in Tulsa, Oklahoma back in '88 and we moved to Houston, Texas the following year. After staying there for a short while we moved to the UK for my dads job. I was 5 years old when I came to this country, and I don't remember much from my short time in America.
I went to the American Community School in Hillingdon, where students tend to be army kids who will soon be moving back to the states and need to continue their education (this was only meant to be a short term thing for us) so my primary school education was an American one in dollars and cents. 
My secondary school however was a proper British one which at first I found a bit confusing but eventually got used to and was assimilated pretty nicely into British culture (Although I never fully lost my accent).
I now live on my own and a little over a year ago my parents moved back to the states. After sorting out a lot of things back home (divorce, debt problems, etc.) I've finally decided to move back to the states too at the age of 22. I feel like I'm ready for the next stage of my life 

Anyways I wanted to ask for as much advice as possible on what it's really like living in America compared to the UK. What to expect, what to do and not do and just general UK to US banter 

Also, is this area of Texas nice? What places should I keep my eyes open for when I'm there (I've heard good things about Whataburger! )

Thanks in advance for your comments and advice!


----------



## Filmgirl (Jan 6, 2010)

*Atascocita*

Chris,

I grew up in the area so I can tell you firsthand, it's lovely! You are 20 minutes from downtown Houston and the area has plenty of shopping, restaurants and things to entertain. What you might not know is, Houston has become one of the best cities to live in the country. The employment rate in Texas is also one of the lowest in the country. 

The only drawback I can see is your age. You would probably enjoy downtown living or perhaps the Galleria area far better. There is soo much more to do and experience. Humble is the area where the Atascocita suburb is located, it also happens to be more family oriented. I can't imagine being single and wanting to live there for long.

Hope this helps!



chriscalifornia said:


> Hey everyone, first post here
> 
> In 10 days I will be moving from my little 1 bed flat in Bracknell to my new home in Houston. I've seen a few posts about moving to Texas from the UK but most seem centred around familys moving, whereas in this case it's just lil old me! My story is a bit of an odd one so I'm not really sure what to think :confused2:
> 
> ...


----------



## tmck63 (Jan 7, 2010)

Check out HelpImMovingToHouston DOT com 

There is a lot of general information you can use about the different areas. I can tell you that you will be bored out of your mind in the suburbs, and if you are single you will stay that way. 

Where is your office going to be located?


----------



## tmck63 (Jan 7, 2010)

chriscalifornia said:


> Also, is this area of Texas nice? What places should I keep my eyes open for when I'm there (I've heard good things about Whataburger! )
> 
> Thanks in advance for your comments and advice!


Whataburger is more of a nostalgic thing than a good place to eat. It is actually crap if you are not 4 years old.

In general, younger and non-redneckier people live close to downtown and to the immediate norht, west and south of downtown until you hit the 610 highway. Outside of that area is predominatly people who won't be able to find Central America on a map. There are a few pockets of civility though, but they are much more family places with very little to do other than go to a large restaurant chain and a movie theater or the park.


----------



## joelpb (Nov 23, 2009)

Not to worry. You will be accepted very good. Americans always are glad to meet someone from the UK. Just be your self and all will be good. I know you will love it. You just will need to get use to the heat in the summer.


----------



## coloma gold (Jan 23, 2009)

chriscalifornia said:


> Hey everyone, first post here
> 
> In 10 days I will be moving from my little 1 bed flat in Bracknell to my new home in Houston. I've seen a few posts about moving to Texas from the UK but most seem centred around familys moving, whereas in this case it's just lil old me! My story is a bit of an odd one so I'm not really sure what to think :confused2:
> 
> ...


What I don't see mentioned is the humidity/ heat!! You also have the heavy rains when the hurricane season comes. Food?? Hope you like barbeque. Of course, your english accent won't be a problem... The REAL ISSUE is.....do you know everything about american football??


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Houston? Hmm, was there only once years ago. Let me think for a second amigo - OIL, TEXAS TEA, MASSIVE HUMIDITY, and HARD CORE/LOW BRAIN WAVE ULTRA RIGHT WING NEANDERTHALS 

.... this is what I would do, hop in your rent a car - with a bit of anxiety in your sneaker step, like the FRANKENSTEIN Monster AND the WOLFMAN are after you (try to go a bit smaller than a V8 SUV on the car rental plan thing) and FLOOR IT.... STEP ON IT !!! (petal to the metal) all the way to either NEW ORLEANS or AUSTIN...... DON'T STOP (not even once, just keep going !!!Keep it above 85 Miles Per Hour if possible) and NEVER turn around - NEVER EVER TURN AROUND !!!..... burn rubber all the way if that's what it takes (just get the F out). Bro, you'll thank me some day, take my word for it, Zoom

Laugh with me/I'll laugh with you/and all the stupid things we do/and tomorrow/we'll be happy (The Black Crowes)


----------



## chriscalifornia (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies guys!

To clarify it's my American accent I never lost, although its a bit of a tamed American accent. I love football! I have to use NFL Gamepass over here to watch the games, it will be nice to be able to keep up with everything in the right timezone. Staying up till 3am every Sunday night in the second half of the year really kills my work ethic come Monday morning 

As for the parts about being single, I'll definitely keep down-town as an option when I move out. There are actually a lot of young people there but that's probably only because I'm one of Jehovah's Witnesses so I have family all over the world  It will only be about a month or two before I've got plenty of friends and hopefully prospective girlfriends 

I'm kinda worried about the heat to be honest. Is it the kind of thing where you can never wear nice clothes because its too hot? I'd hate to be in shorts and a T every day, my style is normally a tad more eccentric than that.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

chriscalifornia said:


> I'm kinda worried about the heat to be honest. Is it the kind of thing where you can never wear nice clothes because its too hot? I'd hate to be in shorts and a T every day, my style is normally a tad more eccentric than that.


I'm not sure anywhere in Texas is the place to be eccentric. Well, Austin, maybe.


----------



## chriscalifornia (Jan 5, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> I'm not sure anywhere in Texas is the place to be eccentric. Well, Austin, maybe.


I think if it was considered socially acceptable it wouldn't be called eccentricity, would it? 

I get a lot of flak for it here too, I'm just wondering if it's the kind of heat where you're melting no matter what you have on, or if everyone has to dress like tourists to last the day.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

chriscalifornia said:


> I think if it was considered socially acceptable it wouldn't be called eccentricity, would it?
> 
> I get a lot of flak for it here too, I'm just wondering if it's the kind of heat where you're melting no matter what you have on, or if everyone has to dress like tourists to last the day.


As someone who withstands Phoenix heat, I couldn't manage the Houston variety. At least the desert heat is dry. The Houston heat is suitable for making rainforests only.


----------



## ken_in_dfw (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi chriscalifornia! I'm a Texan who lives up the road in Dallas.

You've been subjected to a lot of generalizations in this thread from folks who clearly don't know much about Houston, or Texas. But there have been a few nuggets of truth, too. Helping you sort them out here:

1) The biggie - it is HOT and HUMID in Houston - far more so than anything you've experienced in the UK. Think tropical rainforest where everything is wet and you get the picture. That said, Texas is blessed with the most industrial-strength air conditioning on the planet. Some of my coldest moments have been spent inside a Texas office building in July or August. I have found that living in Texas in the summer is like living in the northern U.S. or Canada in the winter; everything moves indoors. You never get used to the head and humidity; you just adapt. On the flip side, you'll enjoy some fab weather outside in December, January and February when everyone is freezing their patooties off. So things balance out.

2) Generally, I think the advice about living "inside the loop" versus outside the loop is sound. If you're young and single, urban life is going to be loads more fun. Houston is a very diverse and cosmopolitan city - 4th largest in the US. You will not lack for things to do or variety of experiences or cultures.

3) Generalizations about people in Texas - like generalizations about people anywhere, only gets you so far. There is a very conservative political mentality that predominates in this state - no doubt about that. But that said, if you go down to Westheimer Blvd in Montrose on a Friday night wearing your $hitkickers (boots) and expecting a church revival followed by a rodeo, you're going to be in for a surprise! Many parts of Houston are as ethnically and culturally diverse as any city in Britain - with all the same benefits and perils. You will find a place in Houston where your eccentricity fits right in. Trust me.

The main point I would make is, that as a single person, you're going to have to work extra hard at forming a network of friends and a social support system. It would help if you had family (second cousins twice removed or whatever) in the area. If not, build upon acquaintances you make through work, church, volunteer groups, or social networking to put a support system in place. That's the biggest obstacle to settling in as I have found.

Hope this helps. Best of luck on your big new adventure.


----------



## GillianF (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi chriscalifornia - I just joined the forum and read your post. I guess you'll be in Houston by now, so I hope it's all working out well for you. 

I'm a Brit, but used to live in California and travel to Houston regularly for business. There are some great restaurants, especially seafood, but I have to say that I struggled with the humidity and the heat. 

And the bugs!!! I did not know mossies could get that large - I swear they waited around the door of my car till I got out and went for me. Don't go hiking in the summer months, but you probably have more sense than to do that 

Austin and places like the lovely park out at Enchanted Rock near Fredericksburg are great escapes if the humidity gets too much,

You'll be there in time for the Blue Bonnets this spring, how pretty - they really are spectacular.

Hope it all works out for you


----------

